# "We can feel the Harz-Beat!" GT-Forumtreffen 2009



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2009)

Die Mehrheit hat sich für den Vorschlag von Martin (gnss) entschieden: Wir treffen uns vom 21.08.2009-23.08.2009 im Harz. Die Location Hüttenverein Oderbrück wurde von Martin in diesem Thread bereits vorgestellt. Noch ein paar Worte zu den Rahmenbedingungen: 

- Die Übernachtung in der Hütte erfolgt nach der gültigen Hüttenordnung. Ich werde versuchen, diese für Interessesierte als pdf-Datei zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Übernachtung kostet 6,00 EUR, pro Dusche werden noch einmal 0,50 EUR fällig. Alle tragen sich beim Eintreffen auf der Hütte mit vollständigem Vor- und Nachnamen sowie der aktuellen Postadresse in das Hüttenbuch ein (das passiert aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen). Ab Freitag, den 21.08.2009 um 10.00 Uhr werden Martin und ich auf der Hütte sein, so dass ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Anreise möglich sein wird. Natürlich könnt ihr auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dazu stoßen! Falls jemand mit der Bahn anreisen sollte: Bitte gebt rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit wir Eure Abholung organisieren können. 

Das Übernachtungsgeld wird bitte im voraus beim Eintrag in das Hüttenbuch entrichtet. Übrigens: Der Verein lebt auch von Spenden und freut sich, wenn bei der relativ geringen Übernachtungsgebühr ein wenig aufgerundet wird. 

- Es sind ca. 20 Schlafplätze in zwei verschiedenen Schlafsälen vorhanden. Mitzubringen sind auf alle Fälle ein Bettlaken sowie Schlafsack/Bettdecke/Kopfkissen. Sollten mehr Schlafplätze benötigt werden, kann auf dem Gelände hinter der Hütte sicherlich noch das eine oder andere Zelt aufgestellt werden. 

- In der Hütte sind unbedingt Hüttenschuhe/Hausschuhe notwendig. Auf gar keinen Fall dürfen wir mit Radschuhen/Cleats durch die Hütte laufen! Dort ist ein Holzfußboden verlegt, der das mit bösen Spuren rächen wird. Diese werden dann auf unser aller Kosten beseitigt. 

- Autoschlüssel der auf dem Hof geparkten Autos sind im Flur öffentlich zugänglich aufzuhängen. Damit ist gewährleistet, dass im Notfall auch bei Abwesenheit des Fahres das Auto entfernt werden kann. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, parkt sein Auto bitte unten auf dem öffentlichen Parkplatz (wird ohnehin der Fall sein müssen, weil der Hüttenparkplatz nur begrenzt Platz bietet). 

- Essen und Trinken (denkt bitte an die Kiste Bier aus Eurer Region ) sind mitzubringen. Ein Kühlschrank ist zwar nicht vorhanden, dafür aber ein Felsenkeller. Gekocht wird auf dem Holzofen, am Samstag kann auch gegrillt werden (Feuerholz muss nicht mitgebracht werden, es gibt Holz im Holzschuppen, welches die Vereinsmitglieder im Schweiße ihres Angesichts gesammelt, gehackt und gestapelt haben). Es ist auch eine Kaffeemaschine vor Ort. Besteck, Geschirr, Gläser sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Abgewaschen und abgetrocknet wird GEMEINSAM.

- Am Ende des Treffens müssen wir auch GEMEINSAM aufräumen und saubermachen. Essensreste und Müll (auch Glasmüll und Leergut) etc. müssen von jedem selbst wieder mitgenommen werden. 

- Haustiere sind nicht erlaubt. 

Martin kümmert sich um die entsprechenden Touren und wird vorab bestimmt auch GPS-Daten zur  Verfügung stellen können. Dazu kommen aber noch gesonderte Infos von ihm selbst. Soviel vorweg: Auf den Touren besteht Helmpflicht! 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es eventuell auch eine Nachtwanderung auf den Achtermann
geben wird. Bei Interesse bitte unbedingt festes Schuhwerk mitbringen. 

Im LMB habe ich den Termin bereits eingestellt. Bitte tragt Euch dort verbindlich ein. Sobald die maximale Anzahl von Schlafplätzen  erreicht sein sollte, müssten wir uns sonst noch Gedanken um ein eventuelles zusätzliches Quartier machen. 

Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen und hoffe, dass auch der eine oder andere 'Neuling' aus dem Forum sich einmal persönlich vorstellen wird!  

      

Fragen/Unklarheiten? Hier im Thread oder per PN!


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2009)

Eine "dumme" Frage: ich bin auf jeden Fall diesmal wieder dabei, fahre aber Abends nach Hause (habs diesmal ja nicht so weit). Wenn ich mich jetzt ins LMB eintrage, daran Denken, ich benötige keinen Schlafplatz.
Falls Ihr im vorfeld noch Hilfe benötigt, sagt bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2009)

Kein Problem. Allerdings müssen auch Tagesgäste einen kleinen Obolus entrichten. Da ich dort aber immer übernachte, kenne ich die Höhe jetzt nicht.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juni 2009)

Angemeldet!  Allerdings, wie schon letztes Jahr, mit Anhang.  Deine Beschreibung klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. Und auch der Thread-Titel ist prima!


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juni 2009)

der fredtitel ist doch von den Treacherous Three geklaut  aber ob die schon mal im Harz waren


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juni 2009)

Mit Harz hatten die sicher schon ne Menge zu tun  , aber ich bezweifle dass Manni T3 in seinem Plattenregal stehen hat.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juni 2009)

dass die geharzt haben steht außer frage 
ich hab se im regal ... auf dem schönen enjoy label


----------



## Stemmel (18. Juni 2009)

^^ *malnachobenschubs* ^^


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2009)

Kann das mal einer wichtig machen und das andere Thema unwichtig?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Dabei 

Haben wir die Hütte für uns? Wie siehts aus mit Grillen und so?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2009)

dito  und klar kann man da grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2009)

man kann aber auch kochen  oder die Würstchen kalt genießen 

Und immer an das heimische Bier denken. Eine Kiste kostet der Eintritt zur Hütte


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Sind auch frauentaugliche Lullertouren geplant?


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2009)

Ja.
Die Hütte wird wohl für uns sein. Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit, dass andere Mitglieder da sind, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich jemand freiwillig so viele Bekloppte antun wird.


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sind auch frauentaugliche Lullertouren geplant?





Für dich ist sicherlich auch was dabei... 
Ich dachte du wärst ein ganzer Kerl... Tigerkralle...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Für dich ist sicherlich auch was dabei...
> Ich dachte du wärst ein ganzer Kerl... Tigerkralle...



    

Nein also ehrlich, was Du wieder von mir denkst 

Ich dachte da eher an meine Frau, sie fährt schliesslich auch GT, mit wachssender Begeisterung. Aber sie fährt halt eher Asphalt und so. Aber vielleicht bringt ihr Mädelz sie ja dazu, sich auch mal ins Gelände zu wagen.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Meine Anmeldung gilt für 2 Personen, ich reise mit Frau und 4x GT im Kofferraum an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2009)

Edit: Frau kriegt keinen Urlaub, also muss ich doch alleine


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2009)

Am Wochenende arbeiten 

Kenne ich ja zu genüge!!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2009)

Tja was willste machen, im Callcenter wird halt auch Samstags gearbeitet. 

Ich selbst bin da dank eigener Firma flexibel


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juni 2009)

Soll ich einfach ein paar Frauen mitbringen?

Alternativ mehr Bier 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach ein paar Frauen mitbringen?


----------



## Cristina (25. Juni 2009)

Angemeldet auch ohne GT


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

im LMB eingetragen...2 Kisten Bier sind avisiert.

Wollt ihr wieder PÜLS Bräu wie beim letzten Mal? War ja weg der Kasten...

VG
Peter


----------



## Stemmel (25. Juni 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr wieder PÜLS Bräu wie beim letzten Mal? War ja weg der Kasten...
> 
> VG
> Peter



Ich werde Ende Juli mal beim Musikfest Hochstadt testen, ob es noch schmeckt... Aber ich denke, so einen Kasten können wir gut vertragen!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich werde Ende Juli mal beim Musikfest Hochstadt testen, ob es noch schmeckt... Aber ich denke, so einen Kasten können wir gut vertragen!



PERFEKT!BIN AUCH DA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Angemeldet auch ohne GT



K E T Z E R E I  



SpeedyR schrieb:


> PERFEKT!BIN AUCH DA!



Super, da können wir uns ja nicht verfehlen!  Zum einen ist das Schmiedswäldla ja nicht so groß und zum anderen gehöre ich zu den verrückten Hamburgern ("Kaiser Wilhelm" ist mein Papa...)!


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2009)

Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, ich kann über Hamburg oder über Berlin fahren, und habe Platz für einen Mitfahrer und 2 weitere Räder.


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Angemeldet auch ohne GT



Da bleibt wohl nur die Suche nach einem passenden Rad um sich die Eintrittskarte zum Treffen auszuleihen


----------



## Cristina (26. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da bleibt wohl nur die Suche nach einem passenden Rad um sich die Eintrittskarte zum Treffen auszuleihen



Eine muß ja aus der Reihe hüfpen in RAL 6019


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Eine muß ja aus der Reihe hüfpen in RAL 6019




Ist "ES" bis dahin fertig?


----------



## Cristina (26. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ist "ES" bis dahin fertig?



"Es" wird wahrscheinlich schon mit in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> "Es" wird wahrscheinlich schon mit in den Urlaub fahren.



 Aber ein Name muss "ES" noch bekommen...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, ich kann über Hamburg oder über Berlin fahren, und habe Platz für einen Mitfahrer und 2 weitere Räder.



das klingt sehr interessant für mich falls radlerin nicht mitkommt.
hab keine pappe (nie gehabt).


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber ein Name muss "ES" noch bekommen...



Es heißt Heinz-Egon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

stimmt gar nicht...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Eine muß ja aus der Reihe hüfpen in RAL 6019



Sorry, aber ich dachte es ist ein GT Treffen!
Es ist ja schön das es ja andere Hersteller gibt, aber ein GT Treffen ist meiner Meinung ein GT Treffen auf dem es nur GT Bikes gibt.
Wenn das GT Treffen jetzt so ausartet, das man kein GT haben muß und mit jedem fahrbaren Bike kommen kann, ist das für mich kein GT Treffen mehr! 
Ausnahmen bei Kindern oder Freundin die mitkommen, wo der Freund ein GT hat ist ja ok! 
Vieleicht kann man sich ja auch ein GT ausleihen!

Wenn das so ist, das jetzt andere Fabrikate beim GT Treffen aufkreuzen, überlege ich mir ob ich noch aufs Treffen komme.  Ich fand es gerade gut das man nur unter Gleichgesinnten war wo es nur um GT ging!
Sorry das ich so spießig bin

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich komme mit dem Würfel, meine GTs sind nicht Harzkonform.

Nachtrag:
Eigentlicht geht es um Radfahren, Bierspezialitäten kosten, Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit am nächsten morgen haben, leckereien vom Grill essen, mit einer großen Meute 35 GTs zu bewerten, nochmal 35 GTs zu bewerten, die Leute aus dem Forum zu treffen, Radfahren etc.
Und nein, es darf sich nicht jeder Dahergelaufene mit irgendeinem Fahrrad anmelden, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel, so könnt ihr Eure Anhänge samt Rad vertrausensvoll in Cristinas Hände geben, sie wird sie dann im Harz rumführen und sie werden auf einmal Wege fahren, die sie früher nur ohne Rad betreten hätten.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Juni 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit dem Würfel, meine GTs sind nicht Harzkonform.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Eigentlicht geht es um Radfahren, Bierspezialitäten kosten, Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit am nächsten morgen haben, leckereien vom Grill essen, mit einer großen Meute 35 GTs zu bewerten, nochmal 35 GTs zu bewerten, die Leute aus dem Forum zu treffen, Radfahren etc.
> Und nein, es darf sich nicht jeder Dahergelaufene mit irgendeinem Fahrrad anmelden, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel, so könnt ihr Eure Anhänge samt Rad vertrausensvoll in Cristinas Hände geben, sie wird sie dann im Harz rumführen und sie werden auf einmal Wege fahren, die sie früher nur ohne Rad betreten hätten.



Mit der passenden Info sieht das anders aus!


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich dachte es ist ein GT Treffen!
> Es ist ja schön das es ja andere Hersteller gibt, aber ein GT Treffen ist meiner Meinung ein GT Treffen auf dem es nur GT Bikes gibt.
> Wenn das GT Treffen jetzt so ausartet, das man kein GT haben muß und mit jedem fahrbaren Bike kommen kann, ist das für mich kein GT Treffen mehr!
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Ich gebe dir Ansatzweise recht.

Aber -MUSS man ein GT haben um sich für die Marke zu begeistern?
Was nicht ist,das kann ja danach womöglich erst recht noch werden!?

Speziell für mich ist GT nicht nur "das Fahrrad".Es sind vielmehr die,die dahinterstehen,und nicht zuletzt die Freudschaft!
Was war denn letztes Jahr bei der "grossen Runde"?Soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren da auch etliche ohne GT's dabei 

Ich denke ein bisschen Toleranz ghört dazu.

Grüße Rafael (durstiger Radfahrer und Biertrinker)


----------



## Cristina (28. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich dachte es ist ein GT Treffen!
> Es ist ja schön das es ja andere Hersteller gibt, aber ein GT Treffen ist meiner Meinung ein GT Treffen auf dem es nur GT Bikes gibt.
> Wenn das GT Treffen jetzt so ausartet, das man kein GT haben muß und mit jedem fahrbaren Bike kommen kann, ist das für mich kein GT Treffen mehr!
> Ausnahmen bei Kindern oder Freundin die mitkommen, wo der Freund ein GT hat ist ja ok!
> ...




 Du kannst ja dann mein Part übernehmen und tatkräftig mithelfen, vor allem Dagmar wird sich bei dir bedanken, da sie jetz Alleine die Hütte in Stand halten muß. 
Übrigens kann man mich auch direkt ansprechen: ich Heiße Cristina  und mein Freund hat auch ein GT laube ich jedenfalls
Außerdem geht hierbei nicht um irgendein Bike sondern um ein LITEVILLE, da kann ein GT niemals mithalten
Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (28. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Außerdem geht hierbei nicht um irgendein Bike sondern um ein LITEVILLE, da kann ein GT niemals mithalten


Na, dann wirst Du spätestens nach dem Treffen ein GT fahren wollen. 

Liteville 
Kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Außerdem geht hierbei nicht um irgendein Bike sondern um ein LITEVILLE, da kann ein GT niemals mithalten


Oh oh....
Gruß
p.s.: Hauptsache Freunde/Leidgenossen treffen, fetzen gehen und viel Spaß. Egal ob nun auf feinstem GT-Geröhr oder taiwanesischer Trendschleuder 
(man verzeihe mir den Seitenhieb, es muss an der Uhrzeit liegen....)


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> ...um ein LITEVILLE, da kann ein GT niemals mithalten...



Was zu beweisen wäre


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juni 2009)

*Ich bekomme gerade bei dieser INTOLERANZ hier (ich dachte, wir sind anders als andere) gerade eine Schnappatmung... 

... und verlasse dieses Forum jetzt, bevor ich schreibe was ich denke! *   

Übrigens: im letzten Jahr wurde auch jemand mitgebracht, der nicht GT fuhr. Und im Damen-WP-Team fuhr auch eine Nicht-GT-Besitzerin mit... 

und: im LMB steht "Treffen der GT Freunde" nicht "der GT-Besitzer"...


----------



## gnss (29. Juni 2009)

Um das Ruder mal wieder rumzureißen: Hat jemand Hans schon gefragt?


----------



## mountymaus (29. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> mein Freund hat auch ein GT laube ich jedenfalls



Schön, dass ihr wieder zusammengefunden habt 



Cristina schrieb:


> Außerdem geht hierbei nicht um irgendein Bike sondern um ein LITEVILLE, da kann ein GT niemals mithalten



Sorry Cristina: ich denke, dass man sich so einen Spruch trotzdem sparen kann. Ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Beaufighter (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
also ich bin total vernarrt in GT, habe aber noch keins. Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich wohl aber eins mein Eigen nennen. Darf ich dann das nächste mal auch mit  Und ich mag auch Bier...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich bin total vernarrt in GT, habe aber noch keins. Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich wohl aber eins mein Eigen nennen. Darf ich dann das nächste mal auch mit  Und ich mag auch Bier...



Das darfst Du auch dieses Jahr schon. GT-ler sind nicht intolerant, auch wenn das hier so rüberkommen mag


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Juni 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Du kannst ja dann mein Part übernehmen und tatkräftig mithelfen, vor allem Dagmar wird sich bei dir bedanken, da sie jetz Alleine die Hütte in Stand halten muß.
> Übrigens kann man mich auch direkt ansprechen: ich Heiße Cristina  und mein Freund hat auch ein GT laube ich jedenfalls
> Happy Trails



Habe Dich ja angesprochen
Hättest Du mehr geschrieben, z.B. das Du  eine Tour machst, dann hätte ich nichts gesagt! 
Nur informierte GTler sind gute GTler


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Ausnahmen bei *Kindern oder *Freundin die mitkommen, wo der Freund ein GT hat ist ja ok! *Vieleicht kann man sich ja auch ein GT ausleihen!



Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass Du nicht wusstest, wer Cristina ist! 



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Habe Dich ja angesprochen
> Hättest Du mehr geschrieben, z.B. das Du  eine Tour machst, dann hätte ich nichts gesagt!
> Nur informierte GTler sind gute GTler



Wer was wissen will, kann auch fragen, bevor er um sich schießt! 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Sorry Cristina: ich denke, dass man sich so einen Spruch trotzdem sparen kann. Ist nicht böse gemeint



Ich glaube nicht, dass Cristina hier noch einmal reinschauen wird. Und ich kann ihre Reaktion - auch die mit ihrem Spruch - total verstehen. Jeder hat halt seine favorisierte Marke und manche sogar mehrere verschiedene bei sich stehen. 



Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich bin total vernarrt in GT, habe aber noch keins. Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich wohl aber eins mein Eigen nennen. Darf ich dann das nächste mal auch mit  Und ich mag auch Bier...



Dann hast Du alle Voraussetzungen - auch schon für dieses Jahr- doch erfüllt! 



-> ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt alles dazu gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (29. Juni 2009)

Oh vielen Dank auch! Ich habe gerade nach dem Termin geschaut und kann da leider nicht. Nächstes Mal bin ich aber sehr gerne dabei! Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spass bei eurem Treffen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wer was wissen will, kann auch fragen, bevor er um sich schießt!



Ich dachte das Manni und Martin das ganze organisieren und die Infos dann hier preisgeben. 
Soll ich jetzt jeden Tag fragen was es neues gibt?
Außerdem sieht es anders aus wenn ich um mich schieße!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2009)

SAGT MAL, GEHTS NOCH????

Das einzige, was beim Treffen nicht toleriert wird, ist Intoleranz!

Jeder, der hier im Forum aktiv ist, und/oder mit einem der Aktiven befreundet ist, Spaß versteht und gerne in der Gemeinschaft feiert, ist HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN. Das gilt ganz besonders für Cristina, ohne die der Kontakt zur Hütte niemals zustande gekommen wäre.

Es wundert mich doch schon sehr stark, das hier Leute ausgegrenzt werden sollen, nur weil sie kein GT besitzen. Das kenne ich so von UNS nicht und ich für meinen Teil werde das auch nicht dulden. Wer es also nicht ertragen kann, dass es auch nette Menschen mit anderen Rädern gibt (z.B. die Guides von letztem und vorletztem Jahr), der ist bei UNSERER Veranstaltung vielleicht nicht richtig aufgehoben. Ich sehe unser Forum als Treffpunkt netter, toleranter Menschen die zum größten Teil natürlich mit der Marke GT verwachsen sind. Wir wollen uns treffen um gemeisam zu biken und dann gemütlich Kettenfettgespräche zu führen und das ein oder andere Bierchen zu zischen. 
Natürlich werden die Freunde, die mit anderem Material aufschlagen, die ein oder andere Spitze einstecken müssen... (was aber sicher mit einem Lächeln geschieht).

Also, jetzt ist genug über das Thema geschrieben worden, wir sollten uns auf das Treffen freuen, es wird viele Touren geben, für jeden wird etwas dabei sein, auch für die Classik-Fraktion. Martin steckt schon voll in den Vorbereitungen für diese Touren.

Liebe Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## planetsmasher (29. Juni 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich Euch ja (obwohl ich selbst leider nicht teilnehmen kann) für das Forumstreffen einen "Manni Look-a-like/Posing"-Contest vorschlagen. Man hat ja unlängst gesehen, dass einige Herren schon fleissig trainieren.
Aber nach der neuesten Entwicklung hier steht ja zu befürchten dass Menschen mit nem BMI<30 ausgegrenzt werden. Das fände ich sehr schade...

Ich war übrigens schon mehrfach auf Harley-Treffen bei denen Honda Shadow Fahrer, zwar milde belächelt, ansonsten aber weder geteert noch gefedert wurden. Also was Hells Angels und Co. schaffen sollte diese kleine gallische Forums-Dorf ja wohl auch hin kriegen.

0,02 


----------



## alecszaskar (29. Juni 2009)

Warum hackt ihr denn alle auf GT-Hinterland herum?
Er hat eine Frage gestellt und seine Meinung geäußert.
Teilweise sprechen die Antworten auch keine besonders tolerante Sprache.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt ziehen wir mal eine ganz lange Linie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und widmen uns wieder dem, worauf wir uns alle freuen, dem anstehendem GT-Treffen.

Das war keine Bitte, das war ein Befehl !!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Juni 2009)

Täusch ich mich oder ist Mitfahrerliste kleiner geworden?


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juni 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> SAGT MAL, GEHTS NOCH????
> 
> Das einzige, was beim Treffen nicht toleriert wird, ist Intoleranz!
> 
> ...



schade,hasste schon alles geschrieben was ich sagen wollte....


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2009)

Ist jetzt mal Schluss hier. Das Ganze ist zwischen den beiden geklärt, siehe auch die Anmeldung im LMB, wo sich beide abgemeldet hatten und wieder angemeldet haben.

Viel schöner fände ich es, wenn sich mal ein paar Leute noch anmelden würden, damit da ein paar mehr als 10 Personen stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (30. Juni 2009)

11!  Ich erscheine wieder mit Anhang. Ich könnte, da unser Sattelstützenexperte  nun wohl arbeiten muss, noch eine Person nebst ein, zwei Rädern unterwegs auflesen (ca. Oschatz > Leipzig > Nordhausen). Ggf. auch aus der DD oder Chemnitzer Ecke, oder was weiß ich woher - dann aber bitte ab Riesa- oder Oz-Bahnhof. >>PM


----------



## Radlerin (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe GTler,

ich muss leider absagen für das Wochenende. Oh man, wie ärgerlich! Aber wir machen nun genau an diesen Tagen nen Betriebsausflug nach Wien, da will ich mit. So billig komm ich da nie wieder hin... Ich ärgere mich aber total, dass sich das nun mit dem Harz überschneidet, so ein Mist!  Die Details für den Harz klingen total super! Ich finds echt gut, wie ihr das organisiert! 

Ich hoffe jetzt ganz doll drauf, dass ihr euch nächstes Jahr auch wieder trefft! Bitte!!!


----------



## Stemmel (11. Juli 2009)

Schaaaaade....

@David
jetzt schnell die Mitfahrgelegenheit bei TigersClaw sichern!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2009)

Die ist schon gesichert


----------



## Stemmel (11. Juli 2009)

Super!

Dann fehlt nur noch Davids Anmeldung.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juli 2009)

wo muss ich mich anmelden?


der david der wieder nicht aufgepasst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2009)

Schau ma auf die erste Seite, da is ein Link zum LMB.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juli 2009)

i did it.....

tiger claw... wir telefonieren dann nochmal.


----------



## Stemmel (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## Kruko (14. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr mit einem Teile Basar aus?? 

War doch letztes Jahr eine schöne Sache. Lohnt es sich in den Schränken nach Teilen zu schauen um entsprechendes anbieten zu können??


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juli 2009)

es lohnt weil ich kaum noch verbaubares habe.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch nicht wirklich viel, lohnt sich daher nicht.

Aber wenns was für euch Klassik-Jungs is, warum nicht.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2009)

So ich was verwertbares finde, bringe ich es gern mit!  
Ich würde mich latürnich am meisten über die Sachen in meiner Sig freuen...


----------



## quhjay (19. Juli 2009)

Ich reise Samstag vormittag an und bleibe evtl. bis Sonntag.

Anreise aus Celle, könnte noch eine Person + Bike mitnehmen....


----------



## huggy (19. Juli 2009)

hey ihr lieben, 

werde dieses jahr das erste mal an dem treffen teilnehmen.

wollte mich mal umhören, ob jemand über braunschweig fährt und in der lage wäre mich mitzunehmen. freue mich auf jeden fall schon mit euch ein paar nette touren zu machen.

lg


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,
kann Dich mitnehmen, komme aus Peine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich auch mal unter Vorbehalt angemeldet. Hoffentlich haben wir einen Hundesitter für das Wochenende.
Ich freue mich, mal wieder eine Menge *bekannte* "verrückte" GT'ler zu treffen und so wie es aussieht kommen auch ein paar neue Gesichter dazu


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juli 2009)

Ich zähle schon die Tage!!!


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich zähle schon die Tage!!!



nicht nur Du


----------



## Stemmel (23. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich zähle schon die Tage!!!



Ich erst einmal bis Mittwoch, dann geht es nach Hochstadt. Wann wolltest Du denn ins Schmiedswäldla?


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2009)

So, das Logo fürs Treffen ist fertig. Das Lob gehört aber einem Freund ohne GT (er hat aber ein echtes Team Scream Trikot, was ihn an sich schon sympatisch macht), Meik, genannt Meich vom Deich.
*VIELEN DANK DAFÜR, MEIK!*

So siehts aus:




Ich werde versuchen morgen bzw. Montag ein Angebot einzuholen, schaut schon mal nach euren Grössen.

Manni
(der nun endlich Urlaub hat!)


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2009)

Sieht Klasse aus. Das Logo ist allein schon ein Grund zu kommen.

Besten Dank an Meik 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Anmeldungen von so manchem hier Also los, ab zum LMB und fleißig eintragen, sonst gibt es keine Shirts für Euch

Nur noch 21 Tage


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Juli 2009)

Das Logo sieht mal einfach richtig klasse aus!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nur noch 21 Tage



*Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Das Logo sieht mal einfach richtig klasse aus!



Ja, ich finds auch sehr gelungen.

Schade, das Du nicht kommen kannst. Wenn Du es doch noch schaffen solltest, lass es mich wissen, dann bringe ich Dir fürs WE ein GT mit.

(Kannst Du Dir dann ausssuchen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Juli 2009)

sehr schick.
da find ichs doch etwas schade, dass grade keins meiner gt's fahrbar is...


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Juli 2009)

Wow, das ist ja mal ein echt feines Angebot! Sehr nett von dir und vielen Dank auch. Am Montag habe ich meinen ersten Arbeitstag in meinem ersten Job und kann leider keinen Urlaub nehmen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr dann mit meinem bis dahin aufgebauten GT dabei bin. Es fehlt zwar noch der Rahmen  aber das wird schon. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spass und heiteres Bier trinken. 

Viele Grüße Arzu



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, ich finds auch sehr gelungen.
> 
> Schade, das Du nicht kommen kannst. Wenn Du es doch noch schaffen solltest, lass es mich wissen, dann bringe ich Dir fürs WE ein GT mit.
> 
> (Kannst Du Dir dann ausssuchen.)


----------



## mountymaus (31. Juli 2009)

Ein  Dank an Meich vom Deich!! Sehr gelungen!!


----------



## Manni1599 (3. August 2009)

So, bin eben beim T-Shirtmann meines Vertrauens gewesen. Der empiehlt WEISSE Shirts zu nehmen, dann gibt es ein spezielles Schmelzverfahren um das Logo dauerhaft haltbar aufs Shirt zu bringen.

Die Größen: S - M - L - XL - XXL.

zur Information: die Shirts sind von sehr guter Qualität (knapp 200 gramm, was immer das auch heißt???), fühlen sich in der Hand sehr wertig an und fallen etwas größer aus. Für mich reicht XL, dann wisst Ihr in etwa was euch passt.

Zu den Preisen: Ich habe für ca. 30 Shirts angefragt, da werden wir pro Shirt bei ca. 14 Euronen liegen, ich denke, dass ist in Ordnung.

Wir sollten nun zügig bestellen, etwas Zeit braucht der Laden.

BITTE TEILT MIR *PER PN* MIT WIE VIELE UND IN WELCHER GRÖSSE IHR DIE SHIRTS WOLLT.

Ich werde da wohl in Vorlage treten müssen, bitte also dran denken, etwas Geld mit zum Treffen zu bringen.

So, und nun mal fleißig bestellen.
Manni

PS: NUR NOCH 18 TAGE!


----------



## Davidbelize (3. August 2009)

1 mal xl


danke


----------



## tofu1000 (3. August 2009)

Seehr schickes Logo! 

Könnte mir denn eine aus dem Norden anreisende Person gegen entsprechende Bezahlung ein (oder zwei) Kästen Astra mitbringen? Ja?? >> Bitte PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2009)

*Nachtrag* zu den *T-Shirts:* 

Aufgrund der Anfrage eines einzelnen Herren habe ich mich heute noch einmal auf den Weg gemacht und konnte erreichen, dass der Druck auch auf farbigen Shirts erfolgen kann. Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt folgende Farben: 

*Weiß*

*Gelb*

*Rot*

Der Preis für die farbigen Shirts wird teurer sein, er liegt bei ca. 20 EUR. Der Preis für die weißen Shirts bleibt bei ca. 15 EUR. Der genaue Preis je Shirt kann erst gesagt werden, wenn die Anzahl der einzelnen Shirts je Farbe bekannt ist. Der Thermodruck wird bei den farbigen Shirts am Anfang zu sehen sein, soll jedoch nach der ersten Wäsche und dem ersten Bügeln verschwinden. 

Also geht das gleiche Prozedere noch einmal von vorne los (die alte Bestellung habe ich vernichtet): Bitte teilt mir per PN mit, was ihr wünscht. Welche Größe, welche Farbe und wo der Druck (vorne oder hinten) sein soll. Abgabeschluss: Montag Abend, 0.00 Uhr. Am Dienstag werde ich die Shirts dann in Auftrag geben. 

@ huggy und guhjay
Von Euch beiden hatte ich keine Shirtbestellung bekommen. Wolltet ihr oder nicht? Rückmeldung wäre nett, nicht dass ihr die einzigen seid, die kein Shirt haben


----------



## gnss (9. August 2009)

Ich hab da mal was für die GPS-besitzer vorbereitet:
http://rapidshare.com/files/265480791/harz.zip.html
Die enthaltenen Tracks sind mit km, hm eventuell e wie einfach und Örtlichkeiten im Harz benannt. Das ist nur eine grobe Planung, da das Ganze auch ein wenig vom Wetter und Wandereraufkommen abhängig ist. Man muß sich bei Nässe nicht die fiesesten Wurzeltrails antun und wenn die Wanderer bei schönem Wetter alle die Wanderautobahn zum Brocken benutzen dann sollen sie halt machen, es gibt auch andere schöne Wege.


----------



## gnss (9. August 2009)

Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Gegend:

Am Buchholzplatz in Braunlage findet man die folgenen Supermärkte:
Aldi
Lidl
Rewe(bis 21Uhr)
Penny(bis 21Uhr)

Am Bahnhof in Bad Harzburg findet man Penny und Marktkauf, Penny dürfte bis 21 Uhr offen haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

Genial gnss, besonders die Tracks.

12 Tage noch, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe


----------



## SpeedyR (9. August 2009)

GUTE ARBEIT! 

TIP:

Wer KEIN GPS hat,kann sich die Routen auch am PC anschauen.

Geht zb mit Google Earth

(einfach Datei offen...und die herunterladene harz.gpx Datei auswählen)

Ps: Noch 12 mal schlafen


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2009)

Danke für die Mühen

Und für die Unentschlossenen geht es hier lang zur Anmeldung.  *KLICK*

Gibt bestimmt ein klasse Foto bei zig verrückten auf dem Brocken oder einer ähnlichen Foto-Locasion


----------



## Stemmel (9. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> TIP:
> 
> Wer KEIN GPS hat,kann sich die Routen auch am PC anschauen.
> 
> ...



Ähem, auch da bin ich zu doof für... 

Warst Du eigentlich im Schmiedswäldla? Am Samstag war die Musik so schlecht, dass wir schon um 21.30 Uhr nach Öberlaakum gefahren sind und bei der Lies bei Williamschrist-Birne (und - weil ich kein Bier mehr sehen konnte - Cola/Rum) versackt sind...


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Williamschrist-Birne (und - weil ich kein Bier mehr sehen konnte - Cola/Rum)




Bringt ihr eigentlich etwas von dem guten Stoff mit?? Falls ja, sind Kopfschmerztabletten mitzubringen


----------



## Stemmel (9. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ähem, auch da bin ich zu doof für...



Ha, doch nicht ganz doof... Geschafft! *jubel* 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Bringt ihr eigentlich etwas von dem guten Stoff mit?? Falls ja, sind Kopfschmerztabletten mitzubringen



Welchen 'guten Stoff' meinst Du? Williams-Christ-Birne? Nee, der war beim Leicht in Unterzettlitz für dieses Jahr leider ausverkauft.  Und Cola/Rum kann sich ja jeder mischen. 

Wir setzen lediglich Erdbeer-, Himbeer- und Heidelbeerlikör selbst an. Erdbeer ist fertig, Himbeer und Heidelbeer braucht noch über einen Monat. Rezept kann ich sonst gerne an Dich weitergeben.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

könnte vielleicht jemad die Tracks nochmal uppen? oder evtl per Mial an mich versenden?

Schon mal vielen Dank!

Also ich bitte auch um moderate Touren. Komme mit dem Bravado LE, das nun doch das Wohnzimmer verlassen muss. Und mit Mag21 und Cantis wirds hoffentlich nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Sonst bring ich noch das Stereo mit

VG
Peter





gnss schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was für die GPS-besitzer vorbereitet:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/265480791/harz.zip.html
> Die enthaltenen Tracks sind mit km, hm eventuell e wie einfach und Örtlichkeiten im Harz benannt. Das ist nur eine grobe Planung, da das Ganze auch ein wenig vom Wetter und Wandereraufkommen abhängig ist. Man muß sich bei Nässe nicht die fiesesten Wurzeltrails antun und wenn die Wanderer bei schönem Wetter alle die Wanderautobahn zum Brocken benutzen dann sollen sie halt machen, es gibt auch andere schöne Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (9. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ähem, auch da bin ich zu doof für...
> 
> Warst Du eigentlich im Schmiedswäldla? Am Samstag war die Musik so schlecht, dass wir schon um 21.30 Uhr nach Öberlaakum gefahren sind und bei der Lies bei Williamschrist-Birne (und - weil ich kein Bier mehr sehen konnte - Cola/Rum) versackt sind...



Ne,war das We anderweitig unterwegs.
Dafür heute bei die 'Lies nach der Tour zum Mittag gegessen.War richtig gut.Nach 1Ltr Gerstensaft wollte ich garnimma heim 

Grüße Rafa


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. August 2009)

Die meisten Wege im Harz kannst Du komplett star fahren Ich bin meistens mit den Tequesta mit unglaublichen 63mm an der Front im Harz unterwegs.
Und bis jetzt auch überall heil runtergekommen (nur meist langsamer als die anderen)


----------



## gnss (9. August 2009)

Man kann überall starr fahren, die Frage ist nur, ob es denn auch Spaß bringt.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ....Foto bei zig verrückten auf dem Brocken...



Das ist doch wohl Pflichtprogramm, wenn wir schon Treffen im Harz machen, oder?


----------



## Stemmel (9. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Dafür heute bei die 'Lies nach der Tour zum Mittag gegessen.War richtig gut.Nach 1Ltr Gerstensaft wollte ich garnimma heim
> 
> Grüße Rafa



Sonntags ist da ja immer die Hölle los (gegenüber allerdings auch), Addi und Bertold haben alle Hände voll zu tun. 

Warst Du auch schon mal gegenüber beim Alfred? Ich kann das Frankenwaldschnitzel oder auch das Hähnchen wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl Pflichtprogramm, wenn wir schon Treffen im Harz machen, oder?



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## SpeedyR (9. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Sonntags ist da ja immer die Hölle los (gegenüber allerdings auch), Addi und Bertold haben alle Hände voll zu tun.
> 
> Warst Du auch schon mal gegenüber beim Alfred? Ich kann das Frankenwaldschnitzel oder auch das Hähnchen wärmstens empfehlen!



Da werde ich das nächste mal einkehren.Is schon vorgemerkt


----------



## gnss (10. August 2009)

Hier nochmal die Tracks: http://uploaded.to/file/6dm2mj


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Da werde ich das nächste mal einkehren.Is schon vorgemerkt



Dann ganz liebe Grüße von uns ! 

www.dorfgasthof.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. August 2009)

leute, ich wünsche viel spass allerseits und bin gespannt auf die bilder!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. August 2009)

MoinMoin


.....ich kann leider nicht....da ich mit meinen Bergedorfern ausgerechnet jenes Wochenende in Winterberg bin,das wird bestimmt auch lustig,aber....muß denn immer alles auf ein Wo-ende fallen....kann man nix machen,wäre mein erstes Treffen gewesen,bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei...!!
Ich wünsch euch allen ne Menge Spaß und vor allen Dingen ein gutes Wetterchen und trockene Trails.....feucht genug wirds ja abends..!!
Freu mich schon auf die Pics...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## mountymaus (11. August 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> 
> .....ich kann leider nicht....da ich mit meinen Bergedorfern ausgerechnet jenes Wochenende in Winterberg bin,das wird bestimmt auch lustig,aber....muß denn immer alles auf ein Wo-ende fallen....kann man nix machen,wäre mein erstes Treffen gewesen,bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei...!!
> ...




Schade eigentlich, doch manchmal ist es so...
Bisher haben sich alle immer schön benommen, denn man will ja auch den nächsten Morgen auf's Bike und fit durch die Gegend radeln...


----------



## ohneworte (11. August 2009)

Ich wäre schon auch gerne dabei gewesen. Nur geht für mich hier kein Weg vorbei als vor Ort Betroffener:

www.brokser-heiratsmarkt.de

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## SpeedyR (11. August 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> 
> .....ich kann leider nicht....da ich mit meinen Bergedorfern ausgerechnet jenes Wochenende in Winterberg bin,das wird bestimmt auch lustig,aber....muß denn immer alles auf ein Wo-ende fallen....kann man nix machen,wäre mein erstes Treffen gewesen,bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei...!!
> ...



Falls euch jeweils die halbe Stunde am Lift anstehen zu viel wird.
>30km weiter in Willingen kann man auch prima heizen (wenn nicht sogar besser) 
Ansonsten ist keine 150km weiter das GT Treffen 

EDIT:Wenns klappt ist mein Vater auch am Start,mit seinem "neuen" GT....ja was wird das wohl für einer sein???


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. August 2009)

Moin Speedy

....nen Lift brauchen wir nich,wir sind zwar alte Männer,aber das was wir runterfahren,fahren wir in der Regel erst mal rauf ...aber danke dir für den Tip!
Ich denk nen Abstecher nach Willingen machen wir so oder so....da gibts nen Haufen geiler Trails im Sauerland...wir haben ne Bude in Winterberg!
Da kannst einen drauf lassen....wenn das alles nich hinhaut(Wenn sich unsere Bude kurzfristig in Luft auflöst oder so...)werden wir kurzfristig im Harz aufschlagen,da werd ich schon für sorgen....wenn ihr denn 5 Knalltüten mehr verkraften könnt...

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Nich zufällig nen STS-DH???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (12. August 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Speedy
> 
> ....nen Lift brauchen wir nich,wir sind zwar alte Männer,aber das was wir runterfahren,fahren wir in der Regel erst mal rauf ...aber danke dir für den Tip!



achsooo.Dacht ihr seid mit schweren DH Abfahrtsgerät unterwegs 
Ist das erste mit was man Winterberg/Willingen verbindet.

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen,schon ein paar Tage eher loszudüsen,und evtl die besagten Bikeparks besuchen.Hahnenklee im Harz würde sich auch anbieten...schauen wir mal.Viel spass !!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2009)

Ach ja, T-Schörts sind bestellt!
*
Nur noch 8 Tage!*


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2009)

So langsam muss ich mir überlegen, was ich alles einpacken möchte


Rafa, bring Deinen alten Herrn ruhig mit. Sonst ist ja keiner da, der auf uns aufpassen kann


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2009)

Ich hab heute schon angefangen, die Räder fertig zu machen. Das Sanction wollte nochmal gefettet werden, hat wieder angefangen zu knarzen.


----------



## tomasius (12. August 2009)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter, etc.
Werde in diesem Jahr nicht teilnehmen.

Tom


----------



## SpeedyR (12. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Rafa, bring Deinen alten Herrn ruhig mit. Sonst ist ja keiner da, der auf uns aufpassen kann



Der ist spätestens dann überzeugt wenn sein neues Radl kommt 

Mein Arbeitkollege mit seinem 08er 'Ava kommt auch evtl am Samstag.War viel Bierüberzeugsarbeit notwendig.Das kann ich gut 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab heute schon angefangen, die Räder fertig zu machen. Das Sanction wollte nochmal gefettet werden, hat wieder angefangen zu knarzen.



hör mia uff.Das habe ich auch noch vor mir.Ach ja,und das Lobo möchte auch wieder glänzen


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> hör mia uff.Das habe ich auch noch vor mir.Ach ja,und das Lobo möchte auch wieder glänzen



Ich bastel gerne an meinen Bikes ... solange dabei nix kaputt geht, oder ne Schraube übrig bleibt )

Bring Deine vorbei, ich erledige das


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2009)

Heute in einer Woche sitzen wir hoffentlich schon alle beieinander!


----------



## oldman (14. August 2009)

heute in einer Woche sitze ich im Management Meeting.... aber heute in zwei Wochen und 2 Tagen befinde ich mich mitsamt dem Moots irgendwo suedlich des Fernpasses auf dem Weg ueber die grossen Huegel!

viel Spass im Harz


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Heute in einer Woche sitzen wir hoffentlich schon alle beieinander!



...und haben die erste(n) Tour(en) schon hinter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2009)

... und das erste Bier drin...
Ach Daggi, kannst du ggf. für die Damen das Gockel...... machen???
(bei mir wird das nicht so gut )


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ach Daggi, kannst du ggf. für die Damen das Gockel...... machen???



Ach nee, das würde ich nicht gerne lange ungekühlt lassen. Von morgens bis nachmittags ist mir das zu lange. Denn ich hoffe ja auf gutes und vor allen Dingen warmes Wetter!


----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2009)

Ich habe heute aus einer sehr verlässlichen Quelle erfahren,dass es aufm Treffen den 2010er GT Katalog zu bewundern geben wird 


Grüße Rafa (schlaflos bis zum Harz )


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2009)

Nur noch einmal arbeiten gehen..., den Rest der Woche frei.
Dann noch einige Vorbereitungen treffen. 

Huch, ich bin schon wieder ganz aufgeregt...

*Nur noch 6 mal schlafen...​*


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Gibt es denn schon eine Tourenplanung für die einzelnen Tage?
Ich hoffe ich schaffe das am Freitag rechtzeitig für eine kleine Runde, bin die ganze Woche in Bremen.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2009)

Martin ist ja der Tourenplaner, der wird ab Sonntag wieder online sein, denke ich.

Soweit wir gesprochen haben, wird es am Freitag auf jeden Fall bei Bedarf eine Kleine Runde geben, die sogenannte Hausrunde.
Samstag wird es auf jeden Fall 2 Runden geben, einmal eine lange Runde mit (ich befürchte...) vielen Höhenmetern und eine Zweite, nicht ganz so anstrengende Runde. Eventuell gibt es für die ganz Verrückten am späten Nachnittag noch eine Runde, mal sehen, wie das Befinden vor Ort ist.
Sonntag dann nach Bedarf, aber sicher wird gefahren.

Ich freu mir!

PS. Weisst Du, was das schönste an Bremen ist?










 *Die Autobahn nach Hamburg!!!!*


----------



## zaskar-le (15. August 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Euren schönen Geräten und tolles Wetter!
Und den Helm nicht vergessen, auf dass Ihr alle wieder gesund zurückkommt.

Neid ist mir eigentlich fremd, aber ein wenig kommt doch grad' durch... 
Ich freue mich zumindest schon mal auf die Fotos.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Manni hast recht. Auf der A1 zwischen HB und HH hat man eine menge Zeit die Gegend zu bewundern.
Ich muß aber A7 und A27 fahren, wird also hoffentlich  nichts mit "Stop and Go"


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> PS. Weisst Du, was das schönste an Bremen ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






....du hast sowas von Recht,aber sowas von

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2009)

Nach der heutigen Tour um Oderbrück muß nächstes Wochenende doch das Fully herhalten
Ich glaube ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß
Harztouren mit den hardtail zu fahren


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nach der heutigen Tour um Oderbrück muß nächstes Wochenende doch das Fully herhalten
> Ich glaube ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß
> Harztouren mit den hardtail zu fahren



Der Bolzen ist schon eingepackt.


----------



## gnss (18. August 2009)

Falls ich an den GPS-Tracks etwas umplane könmnen diese auch vor Ort eingespielt werden, alles was mit Easygps betankt werden kann und eine mini-USB Buchse hat.



peru73 schrieb:


> Also ich bitte auch um moderate Touren. Komme mit dem Bravado LE, das nun doch das Wohnzimmer verlassen muss. Und mit Mag21 und Cantis wirds hoffentlich nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Sonst bring ich noch das Stereo mit



Also bei mir wird das Stereo die Waffe der Wahl, trotz halbwegs modernem GT-Hardtail, die Trails im Harz bringen damit einach mehr Spaß.
Ihr könnt euch alles schonmal einprägen :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIzmfODXxi4"]YouTube - MÃ¤rchenweg[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_gmp6WrRiU&NR=1"]YouTube - Clausthaler Flutgraben[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDWNYM3m234"]YouTube - MTB Harz Abfahrt[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOycgDynv7g"]YouTube - Endurothon 2008 MTB Video[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8d9aj0FyPA"]YouTube - Harz- MTB Brocken[/ame]





GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon eine Tourenplanung für die einzelnen Tage?
> Ich hoffe ich schaffe das am Freitag rechtzeitig für eine kleine Runde, bin die ganze Woche in Bremen.



Da sich die Wettervorhersage täglich ändert wird auch die Vorhersage der Touren relativ schiwerig. Jedenfalls gibt es wie schon von Manni erwähnt am Freitag eine kleine Einführungsrunde um den teschnischen sowie konditionellen Stand der Teilnehmer festzustellen, wenn die ersten früh genug anreisen gerne auch zweimal. Am Samstag dann einmal einfach und einmal schwer, wer will kann am Abend mit mir gerne nochmal aufbrechen, ich bekomme nie genug. Am Sonntag dann was gemäßigtes. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl Pflichtprogramm, wenn wir schon Treffen im Harz machen, oder?





gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so



Das sehe ich im Prinzip auch so, allerdings ist es bei schönem Wetter, welches am Tag vorher auch so angesagt wurde, auf den Wegen zum Brocken in etwa so voll wie an einem Adventssamstag im Einkaufszentrum. Wir versuchen es.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an. David und ich werden so gegen 12 Uhr bei euch aufschlagen.

Nur noch 3x schlafen


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Wir werden auch zeitig bei Euch aufschlagen.

Liste der mitzubringenden Utensilien wird immer länger

Wie sieht es mit Holzkohle aus??

Lappi werden wir auch einpacken. Dort ist Mapsource installiert und die Garmin-Geräte wären somit bestens versorgt.


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Liste der mitzubringenden Utensilien wird immer länger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

Ich denke mal Holzkohle wird man vor Ort kaufen können.


----------



## SpeedyR (18. August 2009)

Also der Märchenweg verdient seinen Namen mehr als gerecht


----------



## madbull (18. August 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Angemeldet auch ohne GT









Bilder zur Einstimmung?  
August 08
Mai 09


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Der Künstler des T-Shirts persönlich  

Vergiss Dein Trikot nicht, damit man erkennt, wo Du hin gehörst





Gibt ein schönes Gruppenfoto dann


----------



## madbull (18. August 2009)




----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2009)




----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

madbull schrieb:


>



Man beachte besonders die Flaschen in den Flaschenhaltern


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2009)

Man beachte vor allem das Bike...

Singlespeeder und dann auch noch fixed...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

Schau mal genau hin, ich seh da am Hinterrad ein Schaltwerk + Schaltzug.


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2009)

Ups, dann wird es wohl ein anderes Rad sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. August 2009)

so leute ihr müsst mich kräftig aufbauen,musste heut meinen kater einschläfern lassen.
freu mich aufs treffen.
david der jetzt zurück in die schorfheide fährt..
bis freitag um 8 tigerclaw.


----------



## madbull (18. August 2009)

Jip, normalerweise fahre ich alles fixed & starr, auch im Harz, kein Problem, aber für den Harz musste dann irgendwann Freilauf und (Minimal-) Federgabel her, damit ich mit den verrückten Fully-Rasern mithalten kann, ohne andauernd Durchschläge zu haben...  Und (Minimal-) Schaltung, damit ich nach dem ersten Tag mit 1500 oder 2000 hm nicht erstmal einen Tag Erholung brauche...  ;-)

Hier mein Harz-Rad:





Ein TREK - das ist was noch viel besseres als ein GT, habe ich mir sagen lassen!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Ein TREK - das ist was noch viel besseres als ein GT, habe ich mir sagen lassen![/IMG]



Ich pack schonmal Teer und Federn ein


----------



## SpeedyR (18. August 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> J
> Ein TREK - das ist was noch viel besseres als ein GT, habe ich mir sagen lassen!



Welche Geheimfunktion erfüllt die Wäscheklammer im Hr?


----------



## madbull (18. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich pack schonmal Teer und Federn ein


Hoffentlich seid ihr treffsicherer damit als eure Sitzstreben!  




SpeedyR schrieb:


> Welche Geheimfunktion erfüllt die Wäscheklammer im Hr?


http://www.flickr.com/groups/sspcgewkr/


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2009)

Hier ist ja richtig was los... 

Muss denn niemand arbeiten???   *Ich nicht!!!*

Ich weiß, das will niemand wissen...


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Jip, normalerweise fahre ich alles fixed & starr, auch im Harz, kein Problem, aber für den Harz musste dann irgendwann Freilauf und (Minimal-) Federgabel her, damit ich mit den verrückten Fully-Rasern mithalten kann, ohne andauernd Durchschläge zu haben...



Da bin ich mal gespannt




madbull schrieb:


> Ein TREK - das ist was noch viel besseres als ein GT, habe ich mir sagen lassen!



Mensch Meich, wer hat Dir den Unsinn erzählt.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Muss denn niemand arbeiten???



Ich bin seit heute morgen beim Kunden ... irgendwie muss man ja Zeit zum Berechnen zusammenkratzen )


----------



## bofh (18. August 2009)

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter im Harz wünsche ich Euch!
Und fallt nicht auf die Nase!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2009)

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch auch! Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr ihn haben werdet 

Hoffe, dass das Treffen 2010 besser in meinen Kalender passt ... kann doch schließlich nicht sein, dass es nie passt


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute ihr müsst mich kräftig aufbauen,musste heut meinen kater einschläfern lassen.
> freu mich aufs treffen.
> david der jetzt zurück in die schorfheide fährt..
> bis freitag um 8 tigerclaw.




Moin David


Was muß ich da lesen...

Du hast mein Mitgefühl ....





Hoffe er hatte keine Schmerzen mehr zum Schluß..

Grüße
Nils


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute ihr müsst mich kräftig aufbauen,musste heut meinen kater einschläfern lassen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> David, ich weiß, wie man sich fühlt. Wichtig ist, dass das Tier nicht mehr leiden musste. Das ist der letzte Dienst, den man einem kranken Tier erweisen kann...


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter im Harz wünsche ich Euch!
> Und fallt nicht auf die Nase!
> 
> E.



Der Eckaaaart.... Da isser ja wieder.... Und dann nur, um abzusagen. Schade!


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2009)

@Meich: 

Schöööön, dass Du auch dabei bist!


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. August 2009)

Ist die Freitags Hausrunde Klassiker geeignet?
Wenn ja wir was altes bewegt.

Ach ja, wann geht es den Freitag los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2009)

Und wann is die Runde fürs schwere Gerät? Ist Braunlage in der Nähe?


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2009)

Gerade mit Manni telefoniert, Martin und er sind schon vor Ort: 

- es kann eine entschärfte Hausrunde angeboten werden
- Anreise ist ab 12.00 Uhr möglich
- es können zwei Touren zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten angeboten werden

- am Samstag ist die etwas anspruchsvollere Runde, DHI ist aber nicht notwendig
- Braunlage ist in der Nähe....


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2009)

@Manni und Martin:Ich komme definitiv erst am Freitag vormittag .Habe morgen noch einiges zu tun.

Bikepark Braunlage wäre sogar bei mir aufm Weg.Hmm mal gucken.Hätt so richtig bock n paar mal zu fahrn (mit liftbeförderung,sonst muss ich Bier trinken)


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2009)

Nur noch einmal schlafen 

Kostüme sind eingepackt und die Verzierungen für die Hütte liegen auch schon bereit 

Jemand Interesse an einem GT-Trikot in Größe XL??


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2009)

Heini, schick ma Preis und Foto, XL dürfte passen 

Meine Räder sind auch schon verpackt und im Auto.


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal schlafen






*Ich bin doch so aufgeregt... und kann gar nicht schlafen...*


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2009)

dann wünsch ich mal happy trails, ein frohes beisammen sein und keinen kater


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine Räder sind auch schon verpackt und im Auto.



Bei mir sind bisher nur die Kisten Bier im Auto...

Juchuuuuu, unser Treffen ist jetzt auch im aktuellen LMB zu sehen! 

Und: Hoffentlich kann ich schlafen, das Wetter hat mir schöne Kopfweh beschert


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bei mir sind bisher nur die Kisten Bier im Auto...



Na, dann hast du ja dein Auto gleich um 2cm tiefer gelegt...  



Stemmel schrieb:


> Und: Hoffentlich kann ich schlafen, das Wetter hat mir schöne Kopfweh beschert



Mir auch... ich laufe schon den ganzen Tag wie benebelt durch die Gegend...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich muss ich notgedrungen leider ausklinken.

Zwei Gründe:

1. Keine GT mehr am Start (das Bravado ist einfach nicht fertig geworden)
2. Mit dem neuen Würfel gestern unfreiwillig abgestiegen und die Schulter geprellt und das Knie über 6 cm aufgerissen. Die Wunde schließt sich nicht mehr und eitert jetzt so herrlich. Ich kann auch nicht mehr Rad oder Auto fahren, da ich den linken Arm nicht mehr heben kann.

Sorry für den kurzfristigen Ausstieg, es geht im Augenblick einfach nicht..

Trotzdem viel Spaß..

Viele Grüße
peru73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. August 2009)

Oh,das ist natürlich ärgerlich.

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!! 

Grüße Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2009)

Verdammt Peter, muss ich jetzt Dein Bier bis näxtes Jahr aufgeben? 

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

So, ich werde jetzt versuchen zu schlafen. Bis morgen gegen 12 Uhr, freu mich auf den Harz und auf euch


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2009)

Oh, Shit Peter !! Schade, dass du nicht kommen kannst. Erst mal gute 

Besserung!! Unseren Deal müssen wir dann über den Postweg abwickeln.


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

Schade... und gute Besserung! 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Unseren Deal müssen wir dann über den Postweg abwickeln.



Die Sache mit den T-Shirts auch...


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2009)

schade Peter, es hätte mich gefreut mal wieder mit Dir zu biken 

Trotz alledem auch von mir Gute Besserung. Aufgeschoben ist ja schließlich nicht aufgehoben


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2009)

*G*ute Nach*T*

Bis morgen im Harz!!!!


----------



## Stemmel (21. August 2009)

*Heute geht es los! Wir sehen uns im Harz! *

Kommt alle heil und gesund an und denkt daran: Es gibt dort eine Menge stationäre Blitzer! Also immer schön an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten (sagt eine, die u.a. deswegen mit Navi fährt....)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Genseungswünsche. Ich werde mir heute den restlichen Dreck aus der Wunde ziehen lassen müssen und die Schulter verursacht die Fahrt durch die Röhre.

Euch viel Spaß und wegen der Sachen die ich mitbringen wollte, da werden wir uns einig! 

Wenn ich wieder fit bin könnt ihr ja mal nach Oberhof zum Biken kommen, bzw. für ein paar schöne Singletrails reicht es auch in Coburg...

So, jetzt lasst es krachen und ich tröste mich mit meinem Kasten Püls, den ich ja ohne GT Treffen nicht gekauft hätte)

Viele Grüße
peru73


----------



## Stemmel (21. August 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Genseungswünsche. Ich werde mir heute den restlichen Dreck aus der Wunde ziehen lassen müssen und die Schulter verursacht die Fahrt durch die Röhre.


 
Ist schon Mist. Und Schulter ist schmerzhaft und langwierig.... Ich drücke die Daumen, dass in der Röhre nix schlimmeres gefunden wird!  



peru73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder fit bin könnt ihr ja mal nach Oberhof zum Biken kommen, bzw. für ein paar schöne Singletrails reicht es auch in Coburg...



Als wir nach Oberfranken gefahren sind, hat uns unser Navi auf der Hinfahrt ab Göttingen über die A38 usw. nach Suhl geführt. War zwar im Gegensatz zu der alten Strecke viel mehr Landstraße, aber wir hatten eine landschaftlich sehr reizvolle Strecke. Kilometer- und zeitmäßig hat es sich nichts mit der alten Strecke getan. Da sind wir auch Richtung Oberhof gefahren und ich muss sagen: Sehr sehr schöne Landschaft! 



peru73 schrieb:


> So, jetzt lasst es krachen und ich tröste mich mit meinem Kasten Püls, den ich ja ohne GT Treffen nicht gekauft hätte)



Hmm, ich kann es - noch - schmecken! Mal sehen, was Raffa eingekauft hat. 

Aber trink nicht alles auf einmal, das ist für den Heilungsprozess bestimmt nicht gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2009)

In einer Stunde gehts los *freu* Bis nachher


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber trink nicht alles auf einmal, das ist für den Heilungsprozess bestimmt nicht gut....



Das muss man betäuben...


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2009)

Wir sind dann auch so gut wie auf dem Weg... bis später


----------



## cleiende (21. August 2009)

Mein Neid ist mit Euch. Sorry Leute, bei all der Reiserei, die ich momentan habe, bin ich froh auch mal daheim zu sein.
Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch der


cleiende


----------



## hoeckle (21. August 2009)

@peter

gute besserung und schön ruhe geben! 

@all

letzte woche aus finale zurückgekommen und mitte september bin ich schon wieder da.  auch deshalb nix GT-treffen. wünsche euch aber viel spaß und auf nächstes jahr.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (21. August 2009)

Auch von mir: Allen GT-Verrückten ein tolles Wochenende mit gutem Wetter, gutem Essen, gutem Trinken und viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. August 2009)

Wieder daheim und das Auto ist ausgeladen. War wieder eine feine Sache

Es war super schön, die alten Gesichter wieder zu sehen und auch die neuen kennenzulernen. Der Harz war bzw. ist als MTB-Revier sehr zu empfehlen. 

Dank an die Organisation für das gelungene Treffen.

Bilder folgen demnächst


----------



## mountymaus (23. August 2009)

Ich habe mich auch sehr gefreut wieder dabei sein zu können. Die "alten" Gesichter wieder zu sehen und ein paar neue kennen zu lernen.

Es hat wieder einmal großen Spaß gemacht und vielen Dank an die Organisation


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2009)

Da fällt mir nur ein...

*GT = GEILES TREFFEN!!!!*


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. August 2009)

Es war einfach SUPER,
schön einige alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen.
Und die Touren waren vom Allerfeinsten.
VIELEN DANK an die Organisatoren.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2009)

So, wieder zu Hause und fast alles ausgepackt.

WAR DAS GEIL!

Nette Menschen, tolle Räder, Sahne-Trails - und alle Knochen heil geblieben!
(Obwohl Rafa, David, Karsten und natürlich ich ganz ordentlich Bodenproben genommen haben...

)

Wieder neue nette neue Leute kennengelernt und alte Freunde auf Anhieb wiedererkannt. Schade für alle, die es diesmal nicht geschafft haben zu kommen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im nächsten Jahr!

Fotos haben Daggi und ich nicht zu bieten, aber es gibt bestimmt Dutzende, wenn nicht sogar Hunderte allerfeinste Bilddokumentationen vom Treffen. Ich dachte manchmal dass ich bei einem Fotografentreffen gelandet bin.




*I CAN FEEL MY HARZ BEAT!*

Nächstes WE übrigens wieder!

PS. Rafa, Du MUSST kommen, Deine Jacke ist noch da....


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Rafa, Du MUSST kommen, Deine Jacke ist noch da....



Ist schon in Planung


----------



## Stemmel (23. August 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen. War ein schönes Treffen. Besonders habe ich mich gefreut, dass sich auch 'Neue' getraut haben zu kommen und sich so nahtlos in die Gruppe eingefügt haben. 

Übrigens: Vfl Wolfsburg - HSV 2 : 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mein Tipp ist also fast in Erfüllung gegangen!


----------



## tofu1000 (23. August 2009)

So! Wir sind nach einigen Unterwegshalten und Besuchen auch zuhause aufgeschlagen und wieder auf null - bis auf die dreckigen Räder. Aber der Dreck bleibt dran. 

Es war einfach *SPITZE*! Unterkunft prima, Orga prima, Strecken prima, Räder prima, Leute prima - *alles prima*! Tausend Dank für alles.

Für die Daheimgebliebenen ein kleiner "Vorgeschmack": 





Hatte ich erwähnt dass ich diese Shiver liebe?!? 

@ Peter: Gute Besserung und schade, dass du, wie auch der Rest nicht da war(s)t!


----------



## Stemmel (23. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ist schon in Planung



So isser braaav....


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2009)

So ich bin auch wieder zuhause. David ist abgeliefert und er grunzt bestimmt schon selig, und träumt vom Sanction 

Zum Treffen wurde bereits alles gesagt, ich habe dem nix hinzuzufügen, es war saustark, supergenial, megaprima, sucht euch was eus. Um es einfach auszudrücken: es hätte einfach nicht besser werden können 

Besonderen dank natürlich an die Orgas und unsere netten Guides 

Fotos kommen noch, jetzt wird erstmal geschlafen und vom Achtermann geträumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2009)

Das hört sich toll an, schön, dass ihr offensichtlich verdammt viel Spaß hattet und alle wieder gesund nach Hause gekommen sind!

Mir bleibt zwar die Erkenntnis, dass man wieder mal was verpasst hat, aber auch der Trost, dass ich nach einer amtlichen Zahn-Not-OP am Freitag keinen Meter Auto geschweige denn am WE Fahrrad hätte fahren können...

Aber in den Harz muss ich wohl auch endlich mal


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber in den Harz muss ich wohl auch endlich mal



Das solltest Du unbedingt tun. Dort findet man dann z.B. sowas:







Achtung: der Trail macht süchtig und verursacht Dauergrinsen


----------



## Davidbelize (24. August 2009)

so habs auf dem campingplatz nicht ausgehalten weil ich mich einfach mitteilen musste.
also ab mit dem bike nach angermünde (einfache fahrt 25 km) ins db cafe mit internetanschluss (und der ist soooooo lahhhhhhhhmmmmm).


was soll ich sagen...........überleg überleg:


es war fantastisch.... 


hab mit meinem retrozaskar sachen gemacht von denen ich nie gedacht hätte das wir beide (zaskar und ich ) so etwas überhaupt durchhalten und können.

  obwohl ich mit steifen nacken angetreten bin.



ich sag nur   we did  the kaiser und märchenweg mit nur einem abflug.



ein glück das ich meinen retrohelm dabei hatte.





meid dank und meine freude gelten allen die dabei waren und ich würde es immer immer immer immer und immer wieder mitmachen.


der grinsende david

einem arzt auf dem platz endlich die passende medizin für seine verspannung bekommen hat.

mein dank vor allem christiane die immer gesagt hat "gleich gehts nur noch bergab".


----------



## gnss (24. August 2009)

Hier der erste SChwung Bilder von Meik, René und mir: http://uploaded.to/file/htgyor
Passwort für die Zipdatei ist harz.

Hier die restlichen: http://uploaded.to/file/sloc31


----------



## Cristina (24. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein dank vor allem christiane die immer gesagt hat "gleich gehts nur noch bergab".



Hallo David,

schön das es dir besser geht dies bezüglich geht es hoffentlich jetzt nur bergauf ...
Du kannst mich aber auch Cristina nennen ;-)

@All
Das Treffen war klasse, schön das ich mal wieder ganz tolle Menschen kennen lernen durfte.


Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (24. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein dank vor allem christiane die immer gesagt hat "gleich gehts nur noch bergab".





Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> schön das es dir besser geht *dies bezüglich geht es hoffentlich jetzt nur bergauf ...*
> 
> ...



Hihi, das ist aber ein schönes Wortspiel....


----------



## Stemmel (24. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so habs auf dem campingplatz nicht ausgehalten weil ich mich einfach mitteilen musste.
> also ab mit dem bike nach angermünde (einfache fahrt 25 km) ins db cafe mit internetanschluss (und der ist soooooo lahhhhhhhhmmmmm).
> 
> 
> ...



David, ich hätten wetten können, dass Du die Fahrt ins I-Cafe machst und es Dir nicht nehmen lässt - trotz der lahmen Verbindung - etwas zu posten. 

Am ersten Tag hätte man Dir das Grinsen förmlich aus dem Gesicht schneiden müssen. Und gestern warst Du trotz Deiner Nackenschmerzen und dem Sturz auch soooo fröhlich... 

Du kannst Dich jetzt Märchenwegfinisher nennen!


----------



## mountymaus (24. August 2009)

Hätte David keine Ohren, würde er glaube ich im Kreis grinsen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hätte David keine Ohren, würde er glaube ich im Kreis grinsen



Das hat er doch auch so gemacht, selbst bei der Rückfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. August 2009)

Bilderalarm





















































Demnächst kommt noch mehr


----------



## cyclery.de (24. August 2009)

Dass es Rafa schaffen würde, sich weitere Blessuren zuzuführen, hatte ich fast erwartet


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. August 2009)

So 2 bis 3 Bilder hab ich auch zu bieten:


----------



## Stemmel (24. August 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


>





cyclery.de schrieb:


> Dass es Rafa schaffen würde, sich weitere Blessuren zuzuführen, hatte ich fast erwartet



Iiiih wie gemein, Sebastian!   

Aber falls wir einen Fotowettbewerb starten sollen, wäre es vermutlich das Foto, was ich nominieren würde....


----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Dass es Rafa schaffen würde, sich weitere Blessuren zuzuführen, hatte ich fast erwartet



Leider konnte ich die Blessuren vom letzten Italian Ausflug nicht toppen


----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2009)

Meine Bilder auf Rapidshare (ca 50mb)

http://rapidshare.com/files/271004407/GT_Treffen.rar.html

Viel Spass!

Ps:Video is sehr cool

Grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2009)

Jörg und Karsten, könnt ihr eure Fotos in voller Auflösung zusammenpacken und irgendwo hochladen, z.B. Rapidshare? Die von Insa bitte auch 

Meine gibts hier: http://www.tigersclaw.de/pictures/harz_tc.rar
Und die von Meik hier: http://www.tigersclaw.de/pictures/harz_meik.rar


----------



## cyclery.de (24. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Iiiih wie gemein, Sebastian!



Speedy weiß schon, wie das gemeint ist


----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Speedy weiß schon, wie das gemeint ist


----------



## Stemmel (24. August 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Speedy weiß schon, wie das gemeint ist



... ich doch auch...


----------



## madbull (25. August 2009)

Außer in den ZIPs von Martin und Steffen sind meine Bilder (und einige von Martin) auch hier in meinem Flickr zu finden:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybrainhurts/sets/72157622131911778/

Auch im Original, falls jemand sich ausdrucken will.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2009)

madbull schrieb:


>



Ich wähle dieses Foto als neues Kult-Foto!


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2009)

So, da wollen wir auch mal die Fotos zum Download bereitstellen. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt einen guten DSL-Anschluss, da wir ordentlich Fotos gemacht haben



Teil 2 werde ich morgen erst einstellen können, da dies das größte Paket ist. Das Paßwort gibt es per PN bei mir (das Postfach von mountymaus ist noch durch den Wettbewerb überfüllt ) . Insgesamt sind es 1,35 GB.

Wie schon gesagt: Es war schön, alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Mal (was ja leider erst in einem Jahr sein wird) Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen ja auch mal so


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> .... sie werden auf einmal Wege fahren, die sie früher nur ohne Rad betreten hätten.



Wie recht Du doch hattest, auch bei uns selbst  

Wann ist das näxte Treffen? Am liebsten wieder im Harz, war bruddaaal geniaaal


----------



## Kruko (28. August 2009)

Teil 2 ist jetzt auch vollständig hochgeladen. Sorry für die Verspätung. Ich denke, dass ich das Pakete ca. 8 Wochen online lasse und danach werde ich diese wieder löschen. Also wartet nicht all zu lang mit dem downloaden. 


Die Jagd nach einem neuen Standort ist eröffnet  Ich denke aber, dass wir demnächst weiter in den Süden ziehen müssen.


----------



## lyteka (28. August 2009)

Hallo, 
möchte mich nun auch bei den Organisatoren des GT-Forumtreffens bedanken.
War eine schöne, neue Erfahrung: Biken im Harz mit richtig netten Leuten auf ihren GT´s .... einfach MEGA !!!
Ist eine echt super Truppe, welche ich kennen lernen durfte und danke, das Ihr die "Neuen" so absolut easy und offen integriert habt.   



Ach ja, bitte keine Tip´s zur Farbe der Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. August 2009)

Wie ich sehe, haben euch Harzer Urstoff und Heidelbeeren geschmeckt....

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal im Harz


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mich nun auch bei den Organisatoren des GT-Forumtreffens bedanken.
> War eine schöne, neue Erfahrung: Biken im Harz mit richtig netten Leuten auf ihren GT´s .... einfach MEGA !!!
> Ist eine echt super Truppe, welche ich kennen lernen durfte und danke, das Ihr die "Neuen" so absolut easy und offen integriert habt.
> ...





Taaadaaaaa! Der erste Beitrag von lyteka! da haben wir es ja doch geschafft, Dich zum schreiben zu bewegen. 

ACHTUNG: Das war nur der Anfang. Ich wette, es folgen weitere Beiträge!

meine favorisierte Sattelstützenfarbe ist übrigens Normalo-Schwarz. Aber eine 27,0 blaue Controltech würde ich auch nehmen... Hast Du einen Tipp für mich, wo ich die bekomme?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2009)

DER HARZ IN ALL SEINEN FARBEN:::::





NOCHMAL LEUTE------ES WAR  SCHÖN IM HARZ


----------



## muttipullover (29. August 2009)

Die Bilder sehen gut aus. Hatte jemand GPS dabei?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2009)

Ich hab die Touren aufgezeichnet, gibts morgen.


----------



## tofu1000 (30. August 2009)

Hier nun endlich auch noch unsere Fotos:

klick.

Leider nichts dolles - irgendwie werde ich mit dieser Kompaktkamera nicht warm...  Für den Pass >> PM

Schee wars!


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2009)

*Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf nächstes Jahr:*

Letztes Wochenende hatten wir ein bunt gemischtes Treffen im Harz und haben darüber gesprochen, ob es bei ausreichend interessierten Teilnehmern - und zwar unabhängig vom eigentlichen GT-Treffen -  nicht auch ein 

*We can feel our Harz beat 2010!*​
geben sollte. Wir dachten an ein Wochenende im Juli 2010.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2009)

Yeah, genial, ich bin dabei 

Wie wärs mit 1-2 Tagen länger? Da gibts so viele Strecken zum Biken


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2009)

dito    i did the märchenweg



leuts wie war der geburtstag.....bilder auch vom bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> leuts wie war der geburtstag.....bilder auch vom bike



Ich habe leider nur ein ganz schlechtes Handyfoto... Ich hoffe doch, das Cristina bald ein Foto reinstellt... Ich sage nur: RAL6019, so eine geniale Farbe!

Der Brunch war sehr reichhaltig, der Abend davor allerdings auch sehr alkoholhaltig... Ich musste schon als Erste die Segel streichen und ins Bett...Ich weiß gar nicht, woran genau das lag... Wir hatten auch dieses Wochenende viel Spaß!


----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf nächstes Jahr:*
> 
> Letztes Wochenende hatten wir ein bunt gemischtes Treffen im Harz und haben darüber gesprochen, ob es bei ausreichend interessierten Teilnehmern - und zwar unabhängig vom eigentlichen GT-Treffen -  nicht auch ein
> 
> ...



So es der Terminplan hergibt - gern! War schön mit euch Beknackten! Vor allem da ihr Bine nicht getrieben habt und entspannt geblieben seid.


----------



## SpeedyR (31. August 2009)

Also ich wäre für ein "*We can feel the HARZ Beat* *RELOADED*" am besten gleich das nächste Wochenende 

Grüße Rafa (Bruchpilot auch ohne Rothaus)


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> ...am besten gleich das nächste Wochenende...



Bitte eine Woche später, dann wäre ich auch (sehr gerne) dabei


----------



## huggy (1. September 2009)

Puh,

da mir das Wochenende auch sehr gut gefallen hat, wäre ich bei einer Reloaded- Version natürlich auch dabei.

Würde mich also auch schonmal anschließen, wenn mir das nächste wochenende auch besser passen würde.

Auf ein wiedersehen!

ps: ließe sich denn auch wieder eine so exzellente streckenführung organisieren?


----------



## lyteka (1. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bitte eine Woche später, dann wäre ich auch (sehr gerne) dabei



Würde auch mit dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. September 2009)

Wenn es zeitlich passt, gern


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt, gern





Dann wäre ich auch gern dabei


----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2009)

huggy schrieb:


> ps: ließe sich denn auch wieder eine so exzellente streckenführung organisieren?



Bestimmt! Dafür ist Martin bekannt!  

Allerdings habe ich auch gehört, dass nicht alle Mitfahrer von den Touren begeistert waren.


----------



## isali (2. September 2009)

Ich trainiere noch ein bisschen und hoffe, dass man sich dann im Harz irgendwann mal wieder sieht... 

Grüße aus Darmstadt,
Isa


----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2009)

Dat Isali ist jetzt auch hier, herzlich willkommen! 

Waren zwei nette Wochenenden mit Euch, 

LG
Daggi


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

Übernächstes Wochenende wäre ich natürlich auch dabei.Wollen wir dabei festhalten?Vielleicht melden sich noch ein Paar andere GT'ler!?

Grüße Rafa (heute Eurobike Jetlag gekränkt)


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. September 2009)

Hab mich endlich mal überwunden und das Timberline geputzt. Da viel mir ein, das irgentwer doch das Gewicht wissen wollte (Tigersclaw?), 14kg fahrfertig, war also nicht das schwerste Bike auf dem treffen.
Bei mir wir das nichts mit dem Harz an den nächsten 2 Wochenenden, Familienprogramm.
Aber vielleicht wird das ja doch irgentwann mal wieder was.


----------



## tofu1000 (3. September 2009)

Das nächste wirklich freie Wochenende ist wohl erst im November in Sicht... Aber viel Spaß euch. Und, Bilder! Vor allem da es ja jetzt sicher etwas schlammiger ist!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2009)

Ist genug Platz in der Hütte, damit ich noch jemanden mitbringen kann?


----------



## gnss (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht woher der Termin übernächstes Wochenende kommt, aber da kann man dort höchstens Holz hacken, denn es ist Arbeitswochenende und zumindest ich bin nicht vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2009)

Ähm, irgendwie hat sich da eine Eigendynamik wegen des Termines entwickelt... Noch war gar kein Termin festgelegt. Man kann leider als Nichtmitglied nicht so einfach auf die Hütte, dazu muss man von einem Mitglied eingeladen werden. 

Und da Manni übernächstes Wochenende arbeiten muss und somit nicht kommen kann und zudem auch Arbeitswochenende auf der Hütte  ist, ist ein Treffen auf der Hütte an dem von Euch gewählten Wochenende *NICHT* möglich! 

Es ist kein Problem, so ein Wochenende nochmals zu planen, aber dann auch mit ein wenig Vorlaufzeit. Die Hütte für so viele Mitfahrer zu einem bestimmten Termin zu blocken, ist immer nur zu Beginn des Jahres auf der Hauptversammlung möglich. Ansonsten kann jedes Mitglied nur eine begrenzte Zahl von Mitfahren einladen - weil eben auch andere Hüttenmitglieder auf der Hütte sein können/werden - und daher werden dann bei entsprechender Mitfahreranzahl evt. auch mehrere Mitglieder (Cristina, Martin, Manni) als Einladende benötigt. 

Es ist aber nicht aufgehoben, nur aufgeschoben! Ich dachte auch nicht, dass so eine positive Resonanz erfolgen würde. 

Also: Wir werden zu gegebener Zeit ein, zwei Termine vorgeben. Dann könnt ihr sehen ob es Euch terminlich passt und dann wird weitergeplant! Bestimmt noch für dieses Jahr!  

Trotzdem: Schön dass es Euch gefallen hat, wunderbar!  Aber es wird eben doch ein klein wenig Vorlaufzeit benötigt.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2009)

Das ist schade, aber wir freuen uns auf den näxten Termin


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2009)

Gibt es denn schon mal einen nächsten Termin??


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2009)

Nein, noch nicht.


----------

